# Replacing Fog-Light Bulbs?



## maxman09 (Sep 11, 2011)

So , I notice that there is such a huge difference between the HID lights and the Normal Fog lights, do any of you know of an easy upgrade to do to get the color closer to the HID look, maybe switch to LED bulb? Has anyone made this mode? How easy is it to replaace the fog light bulbs?

Thanx for all your help! Lovin the car so far


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

To replace the bulbs, one needs to remove the wheel and the plastic fenderwell liner to get to the back of the lamp. LED bulbs are good for brake lamps and marker lamps, but they do not have enough light output to be used for headlamps and foglamps. You might try checking at www.Headlights123.com to see if they have anything to which you can upgrade. FYI, ALLDATA lists both Xenon and Halogen bulbs for the 09 Maxima foglamps; I'm not sure which you have, but if you have HID headlights, I would think you have the Xenon foglamps. Perhaps some other members can verify or deny that.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Maxman09,

You can access the fog lights by removing the black plastic cover located in the inner front fender. It's held on by plastic clips (there should be around 6 of these clips, as shown in this diagram). 

Once you remove the clips, take off the inner fender cover and you should have access to the fog light assembly. From this point forward it's just a matter of replacing the bulb :jump:


----------



## maxman09 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanx for the fast reply, I was hoping there would be a access panel, but I guess removing the liner is not soo bad. I will have some pics of the process, but not sure if I can post them here or not. Thanx again!


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

fyi, 2014's still the same. fog lights don't match headlights. i suspect they are less reflective in the fog. so i think its a case of form not matching function. not much can be done and still have them function as foglamps.


----------

